# Earworms



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

What tunes do you have stuck in your head right now? Mahler's 6th symphony is currently running around in circles in my mind.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Grand Funk Railroad's version of Gimme Shelter - I played it last night as one of my local hostelries has installed a fantastic new jukebox and to have the chance to hear the mighty Funk outside of my own home was a rare treat (even if the 'push-button pop' fans in the place didn't agree).


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I have two right now:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not going to share. I like you folks too much.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Right now it's _Everybody Hurts_ by R.E.M., because it was playing in the Asda store while I was shopping, about an hour ago. I'm just about to kill it by listening to some Rautavaara.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Ok, so my earworm at the moment is:

Avril Lavigne - I'm With You and Nobody's Home


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

This firmly lodged in my brain, but I don't really mind.






This is the first I've heard of Angela Brower, I really like her.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Nothing at the moment, but I had the same problem with Mahler's 6th one time. It would be in my head when I was sleeping and I'd wake up totally sick of it.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Pieces of Schubert's 9th routinely get stuck in my head, like right now.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I've had several melodies from Shostakovich's ballet and jazz suites in my head for a while.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Mahler's 9th right now.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Seriously this time:


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Saria's song from Zelda, Ocarina of Time. I'm not much of a gamer, but Zelda is brilliant.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I only dislike earworms if they won't go away, for like years. It happened to me with Saint-Saens' _Sym. #3 "Organ,"_ as well as with the song _The Music of the Night _from Lloyd-Webber's _Phantom of the Opera_. I was young when the earworm effect began with these & subsequently avoided them for years and years, but now I'm kind of at peace with them. They're no longer earworms. But very good tunesmiths' music does inevitably borrow into your head, eg. recently Philip Glass' _String Quartet #2 "Company"_ started to do that, so I resisted listening to it too much, overkill is the usual reason for earworms to develop, so I nipped it in the bud (even so, the tunes from that were in my head for like days after getting it on cd & listening to it a few times)...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Earworms are amazing. I used to want to be a composer, so I discovered a trick that might help some people. When I get really annoyed by an ear worm, I start imagining variations on it, harmonizing it, trying to imagine it in counterpoint, etc.... It doesn't necessary go away any sooner, but at least the exercise is interesting for me.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

science said:


> . . . When I get really annoyed by an ear worm, I start imagining variations on it . . .


What if the earworm were Variations on some theme? Do you imagine variations on the variations?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> What if the earworm were Variations on some theme? Do you imagine variations on the variations?


I guess I would. Maybe I don't understand what you mean; my experience of earworms would suggest that an earworm could only be one of the variations anyway.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Recently i've been hearing in my head Brahm's Viola Sonata op.120 III Mov. , his first movement of his first sextet, Pizzetti's Quartets (Both of them have a lot of melodic lines) and alot of melodies from the Late String Quartets by Beethoven.
I never have only one earworm, as it gets tiring (and even boring) at times. 
And i do sometimes apply variations to certain melodies/themes i hear in my head (basically what science had mentioned).


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

My latest are Medtner's Magic Violin Skazka and Scriabin's Mazurka op. 3, I forget which number, but its a very sweet melody.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

The theme from Mozart's 'Un bacio di mano' aria which also appears in 'Jupiter' is a long term earworm for me.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Lyapunov's Transcendental Etude "Terek". Its been my ear worm for today, this morning I was humming it without realizing what it was.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Mozart's violin Conerto no. 3 Rondeau Allegro:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Alkan Allegro Barbaro, very noisy and full of tricks


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

This one. Hilarious pisstake. But bloody catchy too.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Mozart Piano Concerto # 21 in C keeps playing over and over in my head. Good piece.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

I've got the art song, Early One Morning in my head. Anyone heard of it? I really like it with quick tempo, it's the song I'm learning right now.

Early one morning, just as the sun was rising, I heard a young maid sing in the valley below, oh don't decieve me, oh never leave me, how could you use a poor maiden so...and so on. Oh heres a recording, its too slow for my taste but it'll give you some idea:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

A song from the latest episode of _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_, which I'd normally be okay with (most of the music on the show, including the background music, is actually quite good). However, the style of this one is too extravagant for my taste, and doesn't go well with the rest of the show. I don't really like the pacing of the song, either, as it's frequently broken up by short... what would you call them? Recitatives? I dunno.


----------

